

I feel like downvote is a censure - gumbo

First of all sorry, for any potential grammatical error or error, i'm not so good in english.<p>We all hate being censored right, we fight censure whenever we see it because we think it is not right.<p>All is in the title, i know that down vote is there to discourage people for posting craps, etc... Down vote is a tool, and a good tool if used wisely.<p>But how many time have you been down voted because you were THINKING differently from the main stream? often people down vote you just because they don't like your arguments or because they disagree.
When you are down voted because you expressed your thougths, this is censure, because the next time you'll think twice before posting anything, the next time you'll just refrain because you don't want to loose more karma.<p>I think that down vote should have a cost for the one that down vote.<p>For example, when you down vote someone you also loose karma somehow. or we could see how many time every one down voted. So we can see the haterz just by reading the thread.<p>What do you think about Down vote? do you feel the same about it?
======
AlexBucataru
The way I understand down voting, it is meant to help clean up the
conversation by marginalizing useless posts. For the most part, it looks like
it is used correctly for that purpose. However, I have noticed a few down
voted posts that were expressing an on-topic point of view, in a civilized
manner. And that does feel like mob-rule censorship.

The "seeing the haterz" proposal would only be introducing another form of
censorship.

The "cost for down voting" idea, on the other hand, makes sense and has been
proven. It does give some disproportionate power to users that have high karma
(their perceived sacrifice cost of one point is lower), but I see that as a
meritocracy (they should be the most valuable contributors to the community to
earn all that karma).

------
gamechangr
While it's true that I have been down voted by people who disagree with my
point of view, I think it would be very difficult to govern correctly.

The "make them lose a point" idea might work.

~~~
gumbo
I think think it make sense. I will definitly downvote someone who publish
craps even if i also loose a point when it make sense.

~~~
Arelius
My statement stands.

------
jacquesm
Is this in response to:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3564397> ?

~~~
gumbo
Sure it is. It is not the first time i get downvote for just expressing my
humble opinion.

By the way, i'm not here by any mean to count my karma. However it is
frustracting to see people act this way.

I don't think down vote = don't like. It is not there so you can downvote
whenever you don't like a statement.

Just my thoughts.

~~~
jacquesm
I had a very hard time parsing your comment to understand what it meant.
Probably I'm not alone in that and probably a lot of the people that downvoted
it thought it was incoherent.

Maybe you should take a bit more time if you're trying to say something
complicated to make sure the point comes across.

~~~
gumbo
Thank you for the advice. I'll do my best next time.

